# Significant overtraining leads to flu-like symptoms.  Rest or walk it off?



## Carol (Jul 25, 2011)

So, a few things didn't go my way this weekend when I was out in the mountains.  I had a difficult time getting back to base.  I made it. but at the cost of significant over exertion.

Now every muscle in my lower body is screaming in pain, and I feel like I have a sinus infection.  Sore throat, stuffy nose, etc. 

What's usually better for this?  Rest and recover, or try to walk it off...and why is one better than the other?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 25, 2011)

If you really have a sinus infection, you're not going to walk it off. Rest. If you only think you have a sinus infection but just feel really lousy, Rest. Even if you take it easy, you may be able to stay on your feet, but you're just prolonging your recovery. If there's anything I've learned from getting this old, is that the "tough guy" method (I used to be one) of pushing through illness is based in pure stupidity.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 25, 2011)

Gemini said:


> If you really have a sinus infection, you're not going to walk it off. Rest. If you only think you have a sinus infection but just feel really lousy, Rest. Even if you take it easy, you may be able to stay on your feet, but you're just prolonging your recovery. If there's anything I've learned from getting this old, is that the "tough guy" method (I used to be one) of pushing through illness is based in pure stupidity.



Totally agree. Started feeling lousy Sunday, only traning 3 days this week not 5. As we get older we learn (if it doesn't kill me it makes me stranger) tough guy thing just doesnt work.
Could the sinus thing just be altitude related? Some times it affects me that way.


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2011)

Wish it was just the altitude, this feels more like my immune system crashing from the exertion.  I picked a trail too strenuous for the gear I had with me that day, and my current level of fitness.   Mistakes made, lessons learned.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jul 25, 2011)

Carol said:


> Wish it was just the altitude, this feels more like my immune system crashing from the exertion. I picked a trail too strenuous for the gear I had with me that day, and my current level of fitness. Mistakes made, lessons learned.



Get some rest and feel better. And REMEMBER WAHT YOU LEARNED  (I know easier said than done)


----------



## Buka (Jul 25, 2011)

I think you need sleep, rest, hydration and good nourishment. If it's an infection, either an antibiotic or the holistic treatment of your choice. Sleep and hydrate maybe most important.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Whether it's a cold/flu or overtraining....the best course of action in rest.  I know its hard to do, but you will get better faster and lose less "activity" time.


----------

